

Where would you rather work: 37signals or Zappos? - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/37signals-vs-zappos/

======
mijustin
I should mention that Jason Fried replied on Twitter: "Our office is a lot
more lively these days than in those photos. Patina takes time."
<https://twitter.com/#!/jasonfried/status/170928354348908544>

------
googoobaby
Probably 37signals as cults of personality disturb me.

~~~
mijustin
I would say that both companies have founders with strong personalities. I
don't know if I'd go so far to call either a "cult of personality."

